# just took first dose of "Amphetamine Salts" aka Adderall



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I just took my first dose of ''Amphetamine Salts" (that's what it says on the bottle) aka Adderall. I feel pretty weird right now. Has anyone taken Adderall while dp'd/dr'd and had success with it? The main reason I took it was to help counteract my extreme tiredness and fatigue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I just took my first dose of ''Amphetamine Salts" (that's what it says on the bottle) aka Adderall. I feel pretty weird right now. Has anyone taken Adderall while dp'd/dr'd and had success with it? The main reason I took it was to help counteract my extreme tiredness and fatigue.


i really dont know much about medications but i have no idea why you would take adderall. Most people i know who take adderall take it because they have attention spans of 5 seconds without it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> i really dont know much about medications but i have no idea why you would take adderall. Most people i know who take adderall take it because they have attention spans of 5 seconds without it.


This is true. It is indicated for the use of ADD/ADHD like I mentioned in my original post, but it can be prescribed as an ''off-label'' use as well. The thing about Adderall is...with people who have ADHD and the like, it calms them down and helps them focus, but with people who don't have that condition (like myself), it perks you up and makes you feel hyper, which is not so bad considering how dead dp has made me feel/become. We'll see, ill keep this thread updated as I progress.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I just took my first dose of ''Amphetamine Salts" (that's what it says on the bottle) aka Adderall. I feel pretty weird right now. Has anyone taken Adderall while dp'd/dr'd and had success with it? The main reason I took it was to help counteract my extreme tiredness and fatigue.


I very much doubt it'll improve, the stimulation mostly increase blood flow in the regions which are unrelated, causing hypoperfusion on some sensorial regions such as the visual cortex, the gyrus and posterolateral temporal lobe. Such stimulants can even worsten DP. It's naive for your doctor to think he'll ''wake'' you up from your dream state with such a stimulant, if anything it will turn you into a hyperactive walking zombie.

That's just my 2 cents worth opinion.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> This is true. It is indicated for the use of ADD/ADHD like I mentioned in my original post, but it can be prescribed as an ''off-label'' use as well. The thing about Adderall is...with people who have ADHD and the like, it calms them down and helps them focus, but with people who don't have that condition (like myself), it perks you up and makes you feel hyper, which is not so bad considering how dead dp has made me feel/become. We'll see, ill keep this thread updated as I progress.


Actually, it calms particularly *children* who have ADHD..., in adulhood ADHD converts mosty to ADD, without the H. The reason why it calm ADHD is because those children have attention deficits which are reduced by stimulants..., once they find studying and paying attention easier they stay on their chairs and listen.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Honestly...FUCK adderall. Shit's made me really, really sick all night. My bad.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to point out that feeling "dead" comes from being hyper+, it's the step after being really hyper/freaked out on the adrenalin scale.. So I'd stay away from speed.


----------

